# When VW passat needs Reprogramming



## mindano (Jul 27, 2009)

*I changed the Dashboard of passat 99 because running speed does not work.Now the ABS light is on again. I want to know if the Car needs reprogramming? What is purpose for Reprogramming? Thanks*


----------

